# Didn't exactly make this..



## NewLondon88 (Feb 3, 2010)

But .. this is 'other things we make' 

This was an idea for the Bash fundraiser, but we weren't sure if anyone
would want them.. especially me, since I was so surprised at the material.
These would hold up SO much better in the dishwasher than my current
Dixie Cups.. and lasering them works better, too. (especially since your
drink doesn't spill out through the lettering)


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, I love em'


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 3, 2010)

You just keep impressing me. ROCK ON!!!!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 3, 2010)

Charlie they are beautiful but what on earth is a William Cavanaugh? it sounds like some version of swamp thing or a Who Dat fan!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 3, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Charlie they are beautiful but what on earth is a William Cavanaugh? it sounds like some version of swamp thing or a Who Dat fan!!



I think it's an Anti-Leprechaun ..:tongue:


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 3, 2010)

all Cav's "Patients" will be sipping spit water in style now, eh?


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 3, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> I think it's an Anti-Leprechaun ..:tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool!!! I guess his name is on them so that he is reminded of it as he gets progressively wrecked. :biggrin: Is that what is known as a Tooth Glass?:biggrin:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 3, 2010)

So with Cav's name on the glass.

Is the glass 'half empty'   OR 'half full"? Bring on the 'punch' line(s)


----------



## skiprat (Feb 3, 2010)

Charlie, is it just the light reflection or is there a letter 'n' missing from that front glass??


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 3, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Charlie, is it just the light reflection or is there a letter 'n' missing from that front glass??



I thought the same thing. I kept seeing missing letters as I was watching
the little laser beam go back and forth.

*(yes, I have a sign that says "Do Not Stare At Laser Beam With Remaining Eye")

But when I checked, the letters were there. I have no idea why it doesn't
show in the photo.. or even as you're watching it. And then you can see
it again.
 But now I'm paranoid.. I have to go unpack the box.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 3, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Charlie they are beautiful but what on earth is a William Cavanaugh? it sounds like some version of swamp thing or a Who Dat fan!!


I'm not totally sure because I'm not a huge gun buff but I think the William Cavanaugh is a rifle produced in the late 1800's.  It is most commonly referred to as the "Cavanaugh 1891" and was a single shot .22 caliber weapon which is probably why you don't hear much about them as their fame came nowhere near the Winchester 1886, which of course fired a slightly larger bullet.


----------



## Canedriver (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver was sampling :biggrin:

Nice looking glasses though even with the drunk engraver


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 3, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> I'm not totally sure because I'm not a huge gun buff but I think the *William Cavanaugh is a rifle produced in the late 1800's. It is most commonly referred to as the "Cavanaugh 1891"* and was a single shot .22 caliber weapon which is probably why you don't hear much about them as their fame came nowhere near the Winchester 1886, which of course fired a slightly larger bullet.


 
Well the year of birth is right so .... :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## arjudy (Feb 3, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Charlie they are beautiful but what on earth is a William Cavanaugh?



A cheap Irish whiskey?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## arjudy (Feb 3, 2010)

But seriously, those are some really nice glasses.


----------



## jasonbowman (Feb 3, 2010)

I want to see pictures of the dixie cups with names lasered on them...


----------



## thewishman (Feb 3, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> I think it's an Anti-Leprechaun ..:tongue:



Please, oh _please_ don't let him bring back the @#$@$#& Leprechaun avatar again. Please! Seriously!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 3, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have been off forum today! :biggrin: As many of you know the IAP is blocked on my government computer so they can get a little bit of work out of me!

Dang, this thread alone needs several answers:

Bitshird quote:
Charlie they are beautiful but what on earth is a William Cavanaugh? it sounds like some version of swamp thing or a Who Dat fan!! 

Obviously you don't know much about Voodoo! Give me a day or two to find a 8 and a half fingered doll and some pins and I'll give you a Who Dat!! :biggrin:

NewLondon88 quote
Originally Posted by *bitshird* 

 
_Charlie they are beautiful but what on earth is a William Cavanaugh? it sounds like some version of swamp thing or a Who Dat fan!!_
I think it's an Anti-Leprechaun ..:tongue: 

I don't actually know but a few Leprechauns in person. The fact that they are all taller than I am pisses me off!

GoodTurns quote
all Cav's "Patients" will be sipping spit water in style now, eh? 

Nope, as soon as I buy these from Charlie, *I* will be sipping fire water in style!!! :drink::highfive::beer:

SkipRat quote
Cool!!! I guess his name is on them so that he is reminded of it as he gets progressively wrecked. :biggrin: Is that what is known as a Tooth Glass?:biggrin: 

Now that is a good thought. I can finally stop writing my name in soap on my bathroom (loo to Skippy!) mirror as a reminder! Nah, I have a special cup I keep my teeth in. :giggle:

Wood-of-1kind quote
So with Cav's name on the glass.
Is the glass 'half empty' OR 'half full"? Bring on the 'punch' line(s) 

Peter, I call that "about to refill" and "just started" :rotfl:

Texatdurango quote
Originally Posted by *bitshird* 


_Charlie they are beautiful but what on earth is a William Cavanaugh? it sounds like some version of swamp thing or a Who Dat fan!!_
I'm not totally sure because I'm not a huge gun buff but I think the William Cavanaugh is a rifle produced in the late 1800's. It is most commonly referred to as the "Cavanaugh 1891" and was a single shot .22 caliber weapon which is probably why you don't hear much about them as their fame came nowhere near the Winchester 1886, which of course fired a slightly larger bullet.  

George, you got it partly right. It is a small bore single shot, but it only shoots blanks! :devil::foot-in-mouth::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ldb2000 quote
Well the year of birth is right so .... :tongue::biggrin: 

Butch, I know you remember that, because it was your second year in third grade!! :giggle::laugh::giggle:

arjudy quote
A cheap Irish whiskey?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 

Alan, spell checker wouldn't have caught your mistake so you need to proofread!! A cheap Irish *with* whiskey?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 

jasonbowman quote
I want to see pictures of the dixie cups with names lasered on them... 

Those went to my ex, but it wasn't exactly the name her parents gave her lasered on them!!

Thewishman quote
Please, oh _please_ don't let him bring back the @#$@$#& Leprechaun avatar again. Please! Seriously! 

Gee Chris, I had forgotten about that!! Look for it right after the Super Bowl!! :rotfl::bananen_smilies104::rotfl:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 4, 2010)

Cav, the "prizes" for the 6th Bash are good, but your "wit" is what keeps me coming here.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 4, 2010)

Yep Cav's got wit! 
Charlie will the glasses be big enough to get a four finger measures/shot.:drink:arty: Cav might want five:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 4, 2010)

johncrane said:


> Charlie will the glasses be big enough to get a four finger measures/shot.:drink:arty: Cav might want five:biggrin:



John .. you can fit your fist in the glasses. Two, if you're not very good at
using a table saw.

I had to go back and open up the package again. Skip just had to make me
lose sleep.. but all the letters are there. 
But the glass seems to have some unusual optical properties.. you can
stare at the lettering straight on, but when you turn it a little bit to the
side, some get lighter or go away. 

I think this is because I haven't washed them after lasering. When the 
glass is lasered, it causes microscopic fractures in the material. Much of
the material is still right where it was.. on the glass. I need to hand wash
them before I send them out.. maybe twice. The test piece that said
Wilyum Cavanaw was washed twice, and all the letters look fine.. but as
I was watching the beam during the process, I thought it was skipping
some of the letters. It wasn't, but they didn't show up at all angles until
it was washed a couple of times to remove any glass residue.

If anyone gets lasered glass, hand wash gently! Those tiny particles are
sharp. Do not put the glass in your pants.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 4, 2010)

That's good Charlie thanks!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 4, 2010)

Uh, Charlie, you aren't sending the Wilyum Cavanaw one are you?  On second thought, spelling like that will remind me of Ken (bitshird) every time I use it!

Remind me your PayPal addy and the total and I will have money headed your way.

Peter, thanks for the kind words about my "wit"  There are those here who think of my *wit *that *less* might be more appropriate!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 4, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Uh, Charlie, you aren't sending the Wilyum Cavanaw one are you?



What .. you think *I* want them?

What would people think if I served them in glasses that said
Wilyum Cavanaw? I'd look pretty stupid now, wouldn't I?

I mean ..  That's not even my name.
Sheesh. Think, Wilyum. think.


----------

